# colorado



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Has anyone been to copper Mountain in colorado? 

I just wanted to know what it was like because i'm going there in december and i can't wait!!!


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

yea where all the review on CO mountains!! i cant wait til im there but im mainly going to hit up echo and loveland since they will be closest to me


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hope you like long ass lift lines.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

u talkin to me or topic starter?

cause ive heard loveland has NO lines even on weekends not that i mind waitin in line for some good ridin


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The OP. The longest I've ever waited at Loveland to get on a chair was like 3 minutes. That resort seriously never has lines. Opening weekend at A basin I waited in a 3 hour lift line, went to Lovelands opening I could ride on to the chair lift and it was all pow. Everyone flocks to A basin because its on their pass. Loveland is the gem of summit county in my mind.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

^^ thanks for info....i plan on gettin season pass at loveland this year


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

itsumoissho said:


> Has anyone been to copper Mountain in colorado?
> 
> I just wanted to know what it was like because i'm going there in december and i can't wait!!!


i rode copper mountain last year for a day, so i don't really think i have enough authority to give you advice, but i'll tell you what i remember (which is kinda hazey between the memories of tripping my face off at the cheese show the night before & the night of, then riding wintergreen & maryjane the next day). BUT, it was chill, from what i remember. didn't do too many runs, but i don't remember there being long lines or it even being all that busy, even though the parking lots were full. lots of pow even when i went, which was late in the season, but now i don't even remember when that was, lol. didn't go into the park, but my friend who met us up there is a park-rat & that's the mountain he got his season pass for last year. 

so i don't know, i haven't heard anything bad about it & didn't experience anything bad...so i'd say, in my very unauthorized opinion, you're good!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> i rode copper mountain last year for a day, so i don't really lots of pow even when i went, which was late in the season, but now i don't even remember when that was, lol.


Ate too many shrooms at the show the night before eh? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

so back to the topic of "colorado" & our convo, climbz...

colorado springs just looked clean, not ghetto, but cheap to live. i liked the little towns around it & it didn't seem too far from the places we went, although we didn't go to any mountains. 

basically what i'm looking for is a town around (or at the foot) of the mountains, cheaper living costs, with jobs nearby & salaries enough to live on, within an hour of the city, near a decent mountain for riding, with lots of shows! so boulder & denver pretty much have the lock down on shows, right? the only part of denver i've been to were ghettoish & downtown, so i really don't know how the outskirts are, but colorado springs was only like an hour from there, right? i think that's why it caught my eye. and because there was a mountain at the end of most every street!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Colorado Springs is at the foot of the Pikes Peak wilderness. It's basically military and organized religion driven around there. Ft Carson is just west of Downtown Colorado Springs. It is an hour to Denver from the springs, so it's basically 2 1/2 hours to any good riding. The Denver metro definitely has the lockdown on shows. Jobs are not as available in the Springs as in Denver too. Boulder, that's a whole nother world. Expensive all the way around, hard to find decent jobs, and everyone there are hippy Republicans. At least that is how I can best describe them.
Not sure where you were in Denver, but it's actually a very nice city. There are only a few spots you want to avoid. Capitol Hill is not a bad place to live and is in the heart of the city. Highlands, University Park, Wash Park, are all nice areas in the city. If you want to get outside of that and closer to the mountains, check out Wheatridge, Lakewood, Golden, and Arvada. All are decent spots to live. 
Overall, there are more jobs and more to do in the Denver area. It's also a lot closer to the mountains. At least the mountains you want to visit...


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

yeah, i wanted to check out Lakewood, too. don't really want to live IN the city, because i do have two kids & prefer smaller communities, but i like to rage, so i'd like to be close. didn't really consider Boulder, as it seems expensive & hard to live without a housefull of hippies, which doesn't make paying the bills much easier, lol.

maybe next time i come out one of you locals can drive me around one day & show me some of these places? i swear i'll try to make the next time a colorado trip, and not a hippie show trip  

which brings me to another thought....anyone ever ridden tripping? or am i the only one stupid enough to have that thought?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ridden high? Yes. Trippin'? No. Seems like too much of a recipe for disaster to me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

i think i'd be more on point & less likely to care if i get hurt, so more likely to ride well. i don't think i'd ride sloppy or dangerous even, unlike when i'm drunk & riding, lol. riding rolling would be cool, too. haha. although i think it'd be hard to keep an edge when rolling. and by tripping i mean on acid, not shrooms. i don't think my legs would hold on shrooms.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Trippin' on acid or shrooms, I think it would suck. Then again, as far as snowboarding goes, I just know one way to do it. Balls out. Yep, letting my nutz drag on the snow...
Anyway, jacking yourself up while trippin' doesn't sound appealing to me. If I ever do that stuff again, I like it to be where I am not worried and just chillin'. A nice hike in the mountains to a beautiful view is how I like to do that stuff. 
Doing it high seems to work for me. I don't get so paranoid and let it flow more. 
Drinking and snowboarding absolutely do not mix for me. Anytime I go out after having more than 1 drink I get butt hurt. Literally, I hurt my ass. Usually my tailbone. Then it's bruised all winter, I have to sit on a donut...


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Anytime I go out after having more than 1 drink I get butt hurt. Literally, I hurt my ass. Usually my tailbone. Then it's bruised all winter, I have to sit on a donut...


if you stop riding with El you may find that problem go away 

see, i do still trip & have done it for many years, so i'm kinda used to it...i know my limit. i'm not saying i'd eat a 10 strip & go strap on a board & fly down the mountain, but a hit, just for the effects, i think would be cool. and fun. and i'm not even talking jumping off cliffs or anything, cuz i'm not that good yet, so pretty much i'd just be sledding down the mountain...on acid. i'd definitely prefer not many people be around when i did it.

and yeah, although i definitely drink like a fish when i'm riding, if i don't pace myself & get a lil too schwilly i definitely have some issues with balance on my board. but a drink or two before a run is good to knock the inhibitions down & keep me warm on the lift.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

i did split a mushroom chocolate with a friend last year one day at seven springs. i just remembered that, lol. i didn't really like it though because it gave me a drunk feeling & made me a sloppy rider with slow response.

honestly, i don't know that i'll ever eat acid & ride...i'm not ruling it out completely cuz i'm kinda stupid like that, but it's not like a goal i have, just a thought of what it'd be like.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I was doing that crap long before I rode with El. Zzzzzt, ow! Zzzzz, ow! Zzzzzt, ow! Ok I think I finally figured that one out...

Either way, I am moving plenty fast enough on a snowboard that I don't need that sort of thing to deal with. I hate groomers, typically ride trees, pow, chutes, and a lot of backcountry. Even though pow is soft there are underlying dangers to be found. I'll pass on trippin' and ridin'. But hey, if it works for you...


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

i also mostly ride mountains that should really be classified as hills. no back country, no trees, just packed sno. i definitely wouldn't do it if i thought there was a bigger safety issue.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds like east side riding to me! Anyway, let me know when you head out Colorado way again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Sounds like east side riding to me! Anyway, let me know when you head out Colorado way again.


will do. will you eat acid with me? we can hike into the mountains, the way you'd like it. then we can snowboard back down!


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

yo im movin to golden,co in NOV when u movin?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

ive eaten shrooms n went boarding but only caught a buzz wasnt trippin very hard......just some weed n booze will do for me while boardin atleast i dont need to be trippin anymore lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> yo im movin to golden,co in NOV when u movin?


i'm only setting sights at the moment. i've got kids & an ex that i have to convince to come along. they weren't kidding when they keyed the term "baggage", lol. not my kids, my ex. my kids rock.
so, i'm tempting him with pictures & tales & statistics & school reports & salary ranges & housing costs & whatnots. if i can keep my focus on colorado & get things in order, i'd like to be out there by next summer. but that means i've got to convince him to either come or let me take the kids, which he won't agree to, so i've gotta convince him to come & he's got to prepare for it as well & be ready to go when i am. ugh.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll have to echo KC on this one, hell no would I ride while tripping. :thumbsdown: 
That at least in my case it would be a recipe for disaster.
I'll partake in a beer or 2 if the situation is right. 
Riding alone or riding more then groomers & bumps I won't drink until the end of the day. My reaction time increases waaaay to much, a lost of focus & it makes me feel sluggish.
Smoking is a toss up for me, at times I feel like I'm more focused and others it's the same case as drinking. :dunno: 
All in all I'd rather wait until the end of the day & mix it with a good endorphin high.  



But hey if you can ride in control i.e. responsible well then, giddy on up!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

it probably is a stupid idea, but it's just been a thought i've had. and again, if i did do it, i'd only do it if i had the mountain pretty much to ourselves, just to be sure that if i was a lil out of control, i wasn't putting other people in my danger, lol. but again, for the amount i've eaten & since i am freshly used to it's effect, i really don't think i'd be that out of control...no different than with any other intoxicating substance in my system. i'd just be catching more trails than everyone else  hell, i stumble more when i'm drunk than when i'm tripping  
oh, and i'd definitely want to do it at night. and again, i'd only be sledding down some hills, not trying any tricks or jumps, well maybe lil jumps, but nothing that deserves my fully-sober attention & respect like cliffs or avalance country.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What mountains do you think are going to be empty? I can only think of BC spots around here. That being said, you don't have to travel in an area where avalanche danger is much of an issue. 
I am not worried about freakin' out or trippin' too hard. LSD days are just faaaaar behind me and I intend to keep 'em that way.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> What mountains do you think are going to be empty?


the ones around here, lol.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

shrooms id eat


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> the *hills* around here, lol.


There, fixed it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Trippin' on acid or shrooms, I think it would suck. Then again, as far as snowboarding goes, I just know one way to do it. Balls out. Yep, letting my nutz drag on the snow...
> Anyway, jacking yourself up while trippin' doesn't sound appealing to me. If I ever do that stuff again, I like it to be where I am not worried and just chillin'. A nice hike in the mountains to a beautiful view is how I like to do that stuff.
> Doing it high seems to work for me. I don't get so paranoid and let it flow more.
> Drinking and snowboarding absolutely do not mix for me. Anytime I go out after having more than 1 drink I get butt hurt. Literally, I hurt my ass. Usually my tailbone. Then it's bruised all winter, I have to sit on a donut...


 A few drinks for me to loosen up is good. Anything past that, forget it. The first year I was on a board, I drank way too much, and bruised my tailbone so bad, I was seriously thinking about never gettin' back on a board again. Luckily I sobered up and stuck with it! Never tried trippin or smokin though...


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

porwal222 said:


> Never tried trippin or smokin though...


unless u want to feel sooo damn free cruising down that lovely white snow and then all of a sudden find urself buried headfirst with snow in every hole of ur head... 

... i don't suggest boarding high. Wasnt too good of an experience after that fall


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah I'm all set with either, a drink or two is about the only thing i'll try.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

just remember everyone is different. and although i don't think anyone should SUGGEST someone be high or tripping or drunk when they ride, some people _may_ be able to handle it better than others. again though, there's always the safety & stupidity factor that should be considered & respected. i don't want anyone thinking i'm out there on the mountain being stupid & careless. i know my limits in the things (substances) i do & don't cross them very often. alcohol is probably the only thing i ever find myself past my limit of & that's just cuz it's soooo easy to do when you weigh a buck 10


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> *just remember everyone is different.* and although i don't think anyone should SUGGEST someone be high or tripping or drunk when they ride, some people _may_ be able to handle it better than others. again though, there's always the safety & stupidity factor that should be considered & respected.


Worth repeating.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> just remember everyone is different. and although i don't think anyone should SUGGEST someone be high or tripping or drunk when they ride, some people _may_ be able to handle it better than others. again though, there's always the safety & stupidity factor that should be considered & respected. i don't want anyone thinking i'm out there on the mountain being stupid & careless. i know my limits in the things (substances) i do & don't cross them very often. alcohol is probably the only thing i ever find myself past my limit of & that's just cuz it's soooo easy to do when you weigh a buck 10



I couldn't agree with you more. What people do out on the mountain doesn't bother me in the least. Lets face it, everyones out there to have a good time, however ya do it. Some people are better than others, and 99 % of people know their limits. I'm just afraid of the one person that doesn't. I wouldn't suggest goin out on the mountain and get all fired up, but there are people that do, and hey if that's what you enjoy, so be it. Some people ride better when they're a little tweaked !  ......and you're right, at 110lbs it doesn't take much alcohol to be crooked!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

porwal222 said:


> ......and you're right, at 110lbs it doesn't take much alcohol to be crooked!


yet i can down some captain & coke! i may stumble, but i don't fall! well, not when walking, snowboarding maybe, sober even


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Ahhhh, another fan of the Captain. Actually that's all I drink (mellows me out enough so I can warm up for the day). There's just something about havin' a shot or two of Jack Daniel's , and throwing a board in the mix that just screams severe injury for me.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

hahaha... how is this thread about colorado again?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

shredbetties said:


> hahaha... how is this thread about colorado again?


colorado kicks ass!

there, back to colorado


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

hahaha i feel much better. and yes, colorado does kick ass.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes it does . Hopefully I'll be heading out there in January or February, somewhere around Steamboat for a week long vacation.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

yeah, i'd like to get back out again this year. have to wait till after tax time though. i've been called out for coming out to colorado more for hippie shows than to board, so i need to take a trip dedicated to strictly riding, lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

Nothing wrong with hippie shows, actually the first concert I ever went to was The Dead in Providence, RI ( 1987 ). I still gotta get out to Colorado this year if not I'm gonna shoot myself!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I should stop spending and start saving...it really doesn't look like I'll be making it out to CO to ride anytime soon...=(


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

A friend of mine is taking a trip to Colorado this year in March. I was planning another trip to Utah this year probably in January...because I find the mountains steeper and deeper.

However, it is tempting to taste Colorado. I do not want a flat resort nor one that lacks snow nor hidden stashes/hikable stashes. I believe they will be at one of the resorts just west of Denver maybe within a few hours or more. Not sure yet. 

Should we all just go to Colorado? I think it would be cheaper to do the Utah thing.


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

utah isn't necessarily steeper, but it does tend to get more snow. CO has some really steep mountains, but they are farther south and can be hit or miss for snow.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Colorado ski areas I would rate as steep overall are for sure in the South. Crested Butte, Silverton, Telluride (I hear still haven't made that one), Aspen Highlands etc. Still, plenty of good steeps at the Front Range areas if you are willing to hike. Plus A-Basin has plenty of steeps too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

shit, compared to wv/va/pa it's all steep out there!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry comparing apples to apples, ie Western areas vs oterh Western spots. 

Is there snowboarding east of Colorado anyway?:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

well, around here we call it snoboarding


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> well, around here we call it noboarding


There fixed. Ah ha now I getchya :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

no, it's sno. with the lil line over top of the "o" to make it a long o, in place of the "w" since it's not really snow


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Enjoy your *no*boarding!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

whatever dude.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> whatever dude.



*Gaaack!* *Owww!* *Crawls into a hole and hides from N~R~G, waits for forgiveness*


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

mock our sno, mock me...i don't give a fuuuuck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> shit, compared to wv/va/pa it's all steep out there!


I only get out west so often so I go for the bext possibler chance of powder and steeps, cheap prices and less lift lines. I lived in Utah for a while so I know tha are and the back country which is always a plus!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah, i only make it out west when there's hippie shows involved


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> yeah, i only make it out west when there's hippie shows involved


odd, when the hippie shows come through, i briefly consider moving back east....


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

come through? you mean the hippies actually _leave_ at some point?


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> come through? you mean the hippies actually _leave_ at some point?


usually they're all dispersed so you don't notice them... 

people keep accusing me of being a hippy


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

Nothing wrong with being a hippie....I am a hippie at heart for sure.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

shredbetties said:


> people keep accusing me of being a hippy


people accuse me of being a hippie, too. my ex even went so far as to call me a hippiecrit! lol. wouldn't that maybe give the clue that i'm _not_ a hippie?! duh!

dreadlocks & the dead doesn't make someone a hippie. although, i do throw the term around about as loosely as they view it.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> yeah, i only make it out west when there's hippie shows involved


[sarcasm] 
You mean you've visited Colorado when there hasn't been hippy-fest ?!?  
[/sarcasm]




shredbetties said:


> ...SNIP...
> people keep accusing me of being a hippy


HIPPY!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

bravo_castle said:


> [sarcasm]
> You mean you've visited Colorado when there hasn't been hippy-fest ?!?
> [/sarcasm]


umm, well, no


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

richedie said:


> Nothing wrong with being a hippie....I am a hippie at heart for sure.


but i'm a punk. not a hippie! grrrr. i just seem to have hippie-like views/ideals


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

shredbetties said:


> i just seem to have hippie-like views/ideals


But that is what makes hippies hippies, hippy! No tie die required.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Don't listen to that tree hugging hippy. You're totally punk RAWWWWK!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

i've noticed, in my years of not being a hippie, that we "hippies" and punks tend to get along fairly well (unless in public, then the punks pretend they hate the hippies) but when given the chance to sit down & chat, we tend to share a lot of the same values & views.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

when i was in colorado for winter carnival (and yes, i DID go snowboarding) there was quite a scuffel between some local denver punks that were hanging out (for lack of anything better to do?) at the days inn we were staying at. this sk8r punk was being quite obnoxious & kept being all loud (musta been american) and saying shit to make fun of hippies. well, this one "hippie" girl i guess had enough of his shit & stepped to him. they ended up throwing down,which led to a rumble of hippies vs. punks, which led to hotel personel getting involved, which led to a skateboard upside the head. wasn't a pretty site. and VERY hippiecritical 
i tried to take the skateboard home as a momentum, but when the cops came they made me give it to them since it was evidence. not that a bloody board is all that cool, but i coulda used it since i don't have one anymore. and dude went to jail, so it's not like he needed it, lol.
oh, and for the record, i wasn't involved in the rumble. i just sat there & watched them be stupid. i'm a lover not a fighter


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmmm back to Colorado. I found this Pano of Berthoud Pass that my buddy Forrest took during one of our excursions. 
Pano

MT Russell in the distance on the left side. Going to the right off of Russell is the North Chutes (rocks lined chutes there), Current Creek bench. The Cliffs that come into the foreground is the Hidden Knoll area, the back big cirque is Current Creek Cirque. I have never rode those lines. Freakin' suicide most of the year, short runs, and really flat at the bottom. Even in the spring there is generally a huge cornice waiting to fall on you. Get around the cliff on the right and the big squarish looking above treeline area is the postage Stamp. Below that is the Upper 110 trees. To the right of the saddle is the middle and finally lower 110's going down to the highway. Across the highway you can see Mount Flora and Eva. Pretty much everything in the photo has lines as far as you can see. It's an ok spot...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh and one more from Grizzly Gulch. Torrey's is the big peak in the background. 14K ft. Can anyone spot the Tuning forks? That's a sweet line.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Speaking of Colorado. Anyone see the pics from Breck today?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

dammmmn thats today!?!!? i might be leaving for CO in 2 weeks now that my jobs goin downhill


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep, it sure is from today. They only got a couple of inches, but it's a good sign!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

i was dancing all around my office when i looked out at the mountains and saw white caps!!!! everyone here thought i was nuts


----------



## shredbetties (Aug 22, 2007)

Punkmouse said:


> i was dancing all around my office when i looked out at the mountains and saw white caps!!!! everyone here thought i was nuts


yeah everyone in my office was stoked - there's snow on mt. sopris and that's only like 20 minutes away


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

^man i need to find a job up in the mountians .... everyone here thinks that my snowboard passion is silly .... but to find a graphic desginer job up in the hills is next to impossible!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry if bumping an older thread is taboo, but I just wanted to put in about living up in the mountains for cheap. My girlfriend, a friend from work and I all put in this spring to rent a house up in evergreen, and we freaking love it. We all moved up here from Denver after mostly living in the suburbs and it's been great. Evergreen isn't very far from the Denver area, and we all work there(when my girl and I aren't at red rocks). You can find apartments and duplexes for cheap up here, but we spent a little more and got a house. It's a nice setting with chill people, not too far away but still sorta secluded. The one and only gripe I've had since moving up here is the hoards of flatlanders and day trippers that come up to some of the parks during summer weekends and leave their trash everywhere, carry on loudly, drive slowly on 74 and stop in the middle of the road to take pictures of everything. To us that's a small price to pay, we have never caught ourselves regretting our decision and we plan to stay up here if at all possible for quite some time, at least until I graduate college.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

yea i was planning on getting a place in evergreen but then roommates bitched out so i decided to move more in toward denver area so i dont feel so alone


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

You won't regret not living in Evergreen....I just moved out of Evergreen. We should go riding this winter. I'll introduce you to some people and get you connected.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

hell yea man thatd be great ^^^ im looking for people to ride with im gettin a pass at loveland but i want to ride all over....i dont know a soul in CO


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Shoot me a pm when you get out here. I have a pass to Loveland and since I've moved up here I've met a bunch of people who work there that promised to show me ALL the stash spots. I know a few good stashes but when I told them the stash spots I knew they kind of laughed and said they'd have to show me....


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> You won't regret not living in Evergreen....I just moved out of Evergreen. We should go riding this winter. I'll introduce you to some people and get you connected.


Just curious, what didn't you like about it up here?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh hell I lived there forever and maybe just got to know too many people etc. There is a lot of crap you have to deal with in that town when everyone knows you, can't explain it. The cops there are also unreal... Also too much money for what you get when it comes to renting a house there. It is really hard to explain there, but that place is just a fiasco to me anymore. Hell I probably know you lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

I doubt you know me. did you grow up here? I can see you not liking it if that's the case, most kids need to leave the towns they grew up in, they just get sick of it and the people and need something different. We haven't had any problems with the cops up here, my room mate has gotten pulled over, but with his car he's pretty much asking for it, and when they hear he's local they let him go. Then again we don't have parties or do anything crazy either.

I really dig not getting my shit jacked, loud noisy people at all hours, no traffic and being able to do a lot of outdoorsy stuff any time I want. I wouldn't move back into the city by choice, if anything I'd want to move further up into the hills.

different strokes I suppose.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Shoot me a pm when you get out here. I have a pass to Loveland and since I've moved up here I've met a bunch of people who work there that promised to show me ALL the stash spots. I know a few good stashes but when I told them the stash spots I knew they kind of laughed and said they'd have to show me....


alright cool......you been to echo at all? i was think gettin a pass there too


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I haven't ridden at echo but I've hung out there lol. I'm not big on the park I mostly like to haul ass and look for pow but I'm going to get a little park board this year and start giving it a shot. Their season pass is only 109 bucks if I remember right. My friends girlfriend is going to be working there this winter so I should be able to get some free tickets.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> I haven't ridden at echo but I've hung out there lol. I'm not big on the park I mostly like to haul ass and look for pow but I'm going to get a little park board this year and start giving it a shot. Their season pass is only 109 bucks if I remember right. My friends girlfriend is going to be working there this winter so I should be able to get some free tickets.


nice....yea i saw season passes for 109$ that cheap!! i dont do much park either but for 100$ i might pick that up......they have night riding and probably be a cool places to go fuck around


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

yall get snow last night?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

yeah, it's still snowing actually. Not a whole lot, and it'll probably be gone by tomorrow at lower elevations.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Still snowing off and on here.


----------



## sevenvii (Oct 12, 2007)

dont know how you said boulder is full of hippy republicans......the idiots that live in the virtual world are farthest thing from any type of conservative replublican i know


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You just have to spend some time in Boulder to understand...


----------



## sevenvii (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, I could give 2 shits less about Boulder, from the local school systems, to the University, to just the plan idiocy that goes on there.... I want nothing to do with it. But I sure as hell wouldnt lable is conservative, or republican.....not by a long shot. Now Colorado Springs and Douglas county on the other hand, I can see you justified by labeling that the religous right area.

But I dont really like Denver, or Colorado Springs that much for a place to live....good to visit, but thats about it for me.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The problem with Boulder is that in the name of freedoms they restrict and regulate more than any other city out there. Hence, "The People's Republic of Boulder", every bit as fascist and conservative as Colorado Springs. Just a different take on the same goals...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Boulder is known for two things.
> 
> Pete Coors and Terralux LED Light systems.
> 
> Thats it! Nothing else in that town is important..xcept the hippies..WE RULE YOUR STATE!



More than 2 things, don't forget about the nugs and doses.....although the cops have done a half decent job of ruining that in the past 10 years...It's still there!


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Boulder is known for two things.
> 
> Pete Coors and Terralux LED Light systems.
> 
> Thats it! Nothing else in that town is important..xcept the hippies..WE RULE YOUR STATE!


   

MPD stick to what you know ... Colorado isn't one of those things.

Pete Coors = Golden
Boulder = High cost of living & tons of "restrictions"

Hippies are far from ruling anything. 
The military & areo-space & communications/broadcasting industry has a greater presents over all in Colorado.
Boulder is also known for CU Boulder, Waren Miller & depending on the circles you run in Magpul.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Boulder is known for two things.
> 
> Pete Coors and Terralux LED Light systems.
> 
> Thats it! Nothing else in that town is important..xcept the hippies..WE RULE YOUR STATE!


dude, Chiptole, CU riots, CU rape scandal, CU drinking deaths, CU professor debacle..


----------



## sevenvii (Oct 12, 2007)

No clue what you were taught about conservatives....but they dont like restrictions, they dont like the removal of personal freedoms for the "greater good" decided by some quack group. Thus, I dont like stupid land restrictions, gun restrictions, tax impositions, and any other policy that takes away from me, and my rights and gives to other people to make it more "fair" or equal. Bould is as liberal/socialist as it gets, they want to keep everything the same, fair, and equal(or at least want to give that impression)....so to do that they have to put ungodly restrictions on everything imaginable.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I like pie. I would also like to say that I like snow. Which colorado has. So I'm moving there.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

damn time is going slow ill be leaving for CO in 8 days


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

*Boulder is lame...*

Boulder was weak and way expensive-

too many posuers everywhere- that is way i stayed in Golden.

it was nice to go out and once you hit 30 the scene is weak and contrived...

thinking summit or denver or much better.:cheeky4:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

sevenvii said:


> No clue what you were taught about conservatives....but they dont like restrictions, they dont like the removal of personal freedoms for the "greater good" decided by some quack group. Thus, I dont like stupid land restrictions, gun restrictions, tax impositions, and any other policy that takes away from me, and my rights and gives to other people to make it more "fair" or equal. Bould is as liberal/socialist as it gets, they want to keep everything the same, fair, and equal(or at least want to give that impression)....so to do that they have to put ungodly restrictions on everything imaginable.


Really? Pro life, supported laws that support that view. A religous bias and actively support religion to the detriment of other beliefs. They pretty much do the same exact things just on a different side of the coin. I don't see much of a difference.

What I do know is that in Boulder, they are basically now in the business of protecting their wealthy citizen's. Sounds like the conservatives eh?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Boulder is just full of yippies. rich people who want to act like hippies or people who "do good" for society, and they do this by driving Priuses(or prii?), eating organic food and bitching about anything and everything.

there are some cool people up there, but for the most part the cool people you'll meet old residents or students, and the students are just passing through most of the time. Most of the kids I know who went there after high school transferred out after a semester or so.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> damn time is going slow ill be leaving for CO in 8 days


blond moment::: where are you moving again :dunno:


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

arvada^^^^


----------



## sevenvii (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, I can see we arent gonna convince each other....but there is just no freakin way I could describe the denizens of Boulder to be conservative in majority.


----------



## sevenvii (Oct 12, 2007)

Jwilliam said:


> Boulder is just full of yippies. rich people who want to act like hippies or people who "do good" for society, and they do this by driving Priuses(or prii?), eating organic food and bitching about anything and everything.
> 
> there are some cool people up there, but for the most part the cool people you'll meet old residents or students, and the students are just passing through most of the time. Most of the kids I know who went there after high school transferred out after a semester or so.


YEah, while I am sure I cant force her not to go, but if my daughter wants to goto that shithole of academia I will strongly discourage it:thumbsdown: . I have known a few that have gone through there and say its good, but the majority I know were far from pleased with it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ha! Ain't that the truth...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Most of the kids I know transferred to more serious schools, or the Denver CU campus, a few just dropped out.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

alright enough talk bout fuckin boulder.........anyone gone boarding lately?


----------



## sevenvii (Oct 12, 2007)

not yet, prob not till mid Nov here


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I've been boarding, we need snow, starting to get a little crusty...


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah hopefully a storm comes right when i get there i cant wait to go


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like a series of low pressure fronts will be moving through starting at the end of this week and into next. Nothing huge, but each one could put down 2-4" over the week. That makes conditions become very nice quickly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

that one hotie in boulder is anything BUT conservative! can't remember the name....
but it's the one that's all painted up crazy & it's where all the kids stay when passing through.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Looks like a series of low pressure fronts will be moving through starting at the end of this week and into next. Nothing huge, but each one could put down 2-4" over the week. That makes conditions become very nice quickly.


thats what i like to hear!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

CO, that place with a shite hockey team; as will become evident after this coming thursday!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> CO, that place with a shite hockey team; as will become evident after this coming thursday!



How many Stanely Cups have the Peguins gotten in the last ten years?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

10 years be damned; PIT has won as many as COL in their respective histories.....

but in any event, i am talking of today; where as you seem to be hoping Roy is still on the roster?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> 10 years be damned; PIT has won as many as COL in their respective histories.....
> 
> but in any event, i am talking of today; where as you seem to be hoping Roy is still on the roster?


No worries, the Peguins are playing at the Pepsi Center which equals yet another win for the Avs.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

is that coz the ice is carbonated?

winning streaks are there to be broken!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> is that coz the ice is carbonated?
> 
> winning streaks are there to be broken!



Just not by the Penguins...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

not really worthy of a new thread but there is a conference out in Denver in May and i am REALLY pushing my boss to let me go to this one. If i'm allowed to go i will prolly be out there for a few days. the days will consist of the conference but i have free will at night. i have a friend that lives in the city so i will have to hook up with him one night. How many of you fuckers live close enough to the city that you will go out drinking with me? its just damn unfortunate that i am not allowed to charge alcohol to my corporate card


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

haha i live like 15 mins from down town :-D


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

15-20 minutes to get Downtown. We should totally hook up. Bring your basic rock gear and we can go happy hour cragging then hit up the Southern Sun in Boulder afterward.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i think i will be close to downtown......


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^ Probably. Just about anywhere you live leaves you within 30 minutes from Downtown in the metro.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

mmmmmm i <3 southern sun soooo good!!!!


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i dont know if u know arvada very well kill but im going to be near lamar st?..... im leaving either sunday night or monday morning to start my long 30+ hr drive .....im so excited.... sad leavin my fam tho but florida sucks


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

you will love it here!!! what pass did you end up getting??? I like arvada the old town area is really nice!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> im leaving either sunday night or monday morning to start my long 30+ hr drive .....


careful of the drive through arkansas. it'll getcha.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> careful of the drive through arkansas. it'll getcha.


seriously, i drove through arkansas on my way back to MD from TX. do not stop in that state to eat. gas ok, piss maybe (if you really have to) but do not stop anywhere in that state to eat.

and KC, "basic rock gear" is all i own. shoes, harness and chalk bag. a few random ******* here and there but i'm sure i wont need those.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> careful of the drive through arkansas. it'll getcha.


im actually taking a southern route..... into texas then north


damn no snow in the forecast  i thought i would get there and there would be ton of snow....guess i was dreaming


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hate to say it, but yeah, early season snow has been meager. It started off with promise, but the moisture flow has turned off for just about everyone in the west. Still the overall forecast is calling for a higher than normal November, at least last I checked. So things could change in a hurry.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> seriously, i drove through arkansas on my way back to MD from TX. do not stop in that state to eat. gas ok, piss maybe (if you really have to) but do not stop anywhere in that state to eat.
> 
> and KC, "basic rock gear" is all i own. shoes, harness and chalk bag. a few random ******* here and there but i'm sure i wont need those.



That's all you'll need. We can probably go hit some places in Boulder Canyon. Avalon, Dream, Plotinus are all good for quick hit sport climbing afterwork. There are other options too, so definitely bring yo gear!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I wish we'd get more snow right now. Seems this happens a lot at the beginning of the season. Snowmaking, badass snow, dry spell, then....real winter


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I gotta agree with ya MR. We've actually had really good early seasons the last three years, so a dry one was bound to happen, and here it is. It sucks because all the states are suffering from it. PNW, Cali, Utah, Wyoming, and Colorado. Totally lame. I can't think of the last time that all of these spots were getting squat like this. It doesn't look like we have a shot at relief until next week for the Colorado locals. Even then, it's not looking like it will be all that much. Might not be real good riding until January kicks it into high gear in 08.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

after a long ass ride im finally here!! might be taking trip out to the mountains today can't wait


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome to Colorado, have a good day. Watch out for the forest fires!


----------

